# Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

Hi,

was für Taschen nutzt ihr für Eure Angeltouren zu Fuß.

Bin momentan auf der Such nach etwas neuem. 

Nutze derzeit eine etwas größere Umhängetasche von Kogha (bis zu 6 Boxen) die ich mal bei Askari günstige erworben habe, ein Buddy Bag (bis zu 3 kleine Boxen) von Iron Claw, für "eingeschränktere" Touren, sowie einen umfunktionierten Handwerkergürtel, bei ganz kurzen Abstechern an den See mit kleinen Kunstködern (passen zwei kleine Boxen rein).

Habe jetzt das Sling Bag von Rapala und den Iron Claw Lure Bag M (Rucksack) im Auge, da mir das Buddy Bag für längere Touren zu klein und die Kogahtasche zu schulterlastig sind.

Was für Taschen nutzt ihr so? Kennt jemand eine interessante Alternative zu den beiden oben genannten Taschen? Es sollten mindesten zwei Standardboxen reinpassen. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sollte schon stimmen, das Hip and Shoulder Bag von Evergreen z.B. ist mit knapp 100 € meiner Meinung nach im Vergleich zu den anderen Taschen überteuert.


----------



## LocalPower (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Schau dir mal die Taschen von Rozemeijer an #6
Hab selber die 5TT Tufftainer (5 Boxen) seit gut 2 jahren im "harten" Einsatz (5 randvolle Boxen, massig Blei, sämtliches Zubehör, Ersatzrolle uvm.) und alle Nähte und Reißverschlüsse sind wie am 1. Tag.

Gibts glaub ich mit 2, 5 oder 7 Boxen...und in der Bucht auch recht preiswert...


----------



## Mordendyk (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Habe den Iron Claw Backpacker und bin absolut zufrieden damit.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

hab auch einen von* Iron Claw* ... allerdings die kleinere Ausführung mit 3 Klarsichtboxen 
die Ausführung M


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich nutz derzeit noch einen Laptoprucksack mit großen Planos/Flambeau/Meiho - Boxen drin.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Taschen von Rozemeijer an #6
> Hab selber die 5TT Tufftainer (5 Boxen) seit gut 2 jahren im "harten" Einsatz (5 randvolle Boxen, massig Blei, sämtliches Zubehör, Ersatzrolle uvm.) und alle Nähte und Reißverschlüsse sind wie am 1. Tag.
> 
> Gibts glaub ich mit 2, 5 oder 7 Boxen...und in der Bucht auch recht preiswert...


 
Meine Kogah-Tasche ist ähnlich, wenn auch ohne die aufgesetzte Tasche. Mein Problem liegt ja vorallem darin, dass diese Umhänge-Taschen mit der Zeit recht schwer werden, wenn sie gut gefüllt sind, und einem dann nach spätestens 2 Stunden die Schulter schmerzt. Ich will die Tasche auch nicht an jedem Spot absetzte, da dies u.U. das Gelände nicht zulässt oder die Tasche sonst einsaut.


----------



## ax300xh (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

ich hab auch ne rozemeijer aber die (7tt bag) und voll zufrieden das gute bei der tasche ist das man die boxenfächer selber stellen kann nicht so wie bei sänger Iron Claw


----------



## Wheelinger (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Meine Spinnfischbauchtasche
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2359


----------



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



Wheelinger schrieb:


> Meine Spinnfischbauchtasche
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2359


 
Wird die Tasche um die Hüfte *und zusätzlich* an der Schulter getragen? Ist auf Deinen und den Fotos im Netz nicht eindeutig zu erkennen.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich habe gerade eine interessante Jacke für kurze Touren entdeckt. Wenn mein Auge mich nicht trügt, sollte doch in die Brusttaschen jeweils eine kleine Standardbox reinpassen. So könnte man sich u.U. generell das Schleppen einer Tasche sparen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Jacke?

Ron Thompson Ontario Jacket
 
http://www.fishtec.co.uk/Admin/photos/large/F-RTOJ.jpg


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Im Herbst/Winter wär das eine Alternative wenn man nicht zuviel Zeug mitschleppen will/muss.


----------



## Nolfravel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Moinsen,


Ihr immer mit euren Schulterschmerzen:q.
Ich renn immer mit nem Jack Wolfskin Rucksack durch die Gegend.
Das ist zwar nicht so ordentlich, passt aber alles rein.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Dito. Mein Spinnfischrucksack hat komplett aufmunitioniert ~10kg.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> Ihr immer mit euren Schulterschmerzen:q.
> ...


 

Bei einem Rucksack ist das etwas anderes, eine Umhängetasche geht immer sehr einseitig auf den Nacken. Regelmäßig die Seite wechseln geht logischerweise auch nicht.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Dito. Mein Spinnfischrucksack hat komplett aufmunitioniert ~10kg.


 

Mit Hantel drin oder wie?|uhoh:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Wobbler, Blinker, Gummifische, Wobbler, Lock'n'Weigh, Kopflampe(n)/Taschenlampe, Autan, 1l Sigg (Getränkeflasche), ..


----------



## Uwe1987 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimanostcrucksack-p-3129.html

den benutze ich. sehr stabil; mit mehreren fächern  ausgestattet - auch groß genug um größere köderboxen mitzunehmen. zwischen dem oberen und dem unteren teil schiebe ich dann immer den eingeklappten kescher und kann so schnell von spot zu spot ohne das ganze gerödel erst aufnehmen zu müssen. allerdings ist er nicht der leichteste. 

eine schultertasche ist nichts für mich. einmal stört die einseitige belastung und zusätzlich nervt sie beim gang durch gestrüpp mehr als ein rucksack.


----------



## flasha (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Kennt einer von euch diesen Rapala Rucksack mit abnehmbarem "Boden"? Leider find ich den nirgends mehr im Netz. Wäre sehr dankbar für einen Hinweis.


----------



## LocalPower (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Meine Kogah-Tasche ist ähnlich, wenn auch ohne die aufgesetzte Tasche. Mein Problem liegt ja vorallem darin, dass diese Umhänge-Taschen mit der Zeit recht schwer werden, wenn sie gut gefüllt sind, und einem dann nach spätestens 2 Stunden die Schulter schmerzt. Ich will die Tasche auch nicht an jedem Spot absetzte, da dies u.U. das Gelände nicht zulässt oder die Tasche sonst einsaut.



Mhhh ich hab die nur zum Spot wechseln zu Fuß auf der Schulter. Ansonsten steht die einfach halt da rum wo ich angele. #6
Egal ob Sand, Steinpackung, Wiese etc. Einzig auf der Steinpackung muß man manchmal erst ne Stelle finden wo sie nicht umpurzelt. Ich wüßte keinen Spot wo man nicht ne Tasche abstellen könnte, an dem man selber auch Platz findet. |kopfkrat
Und wie schon gesagt, ich hab die jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre und die ist immer noch super in Schuss. Der Boden ist verstärkt und hat Hartgummifüße und Nässe macht ihr auch nix aus. 

Also suchst du eher eine Tasche die du ständig auf hast? Hab mir letztens für Fototouren nen Slingshot-Rucksack gekauft.
Das wäre was in diese Richtung...da kommt man an den Rucksackinhalt heran ohne die Tasche absetzen zu müssen, und bei Nichtgebrauch hat man den Rucksack auf dem Rücken. Und den "Stativhalter" könnte man sogar als Kescherhalter mißbrauchen ^^

http://www.enjoyyourcamera.com/Foto...d-Slingshot-Vario-616-Fotorucksack::1233.html


----------



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Mhhh ich hab die nur zum Spot wechseln zu Fuß auf der Schulter. Ansonsten steht die einfach halt da rum wo ich angele. #6
> Egal ob Sand, Steinpackung, Wiese etc. Einzig auf der Steinpackung muß man manchmal erst ne Stelle finden wo sie nicht umpurzelt. Ich wüßte keinen Spot wo man nicht ne Tasche abstellen könnte, an dem man selber auch Platz findet. |kopfkrat
> Und wie schon gesagt, ich hab die jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre und die ist immer noch super in Schuss. Der Boden ist verstärkt und hat Hartgummifüße und Nässe macht ihr auch nix aus.
> 
> ...


 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch das Rapala Sling Bag im Auge. 

Ansonsten fallen mir recht Stellen/Situationen ein wo ich die Tasche nicht in griffweite absetzen kann, matschiger Untergrund, steile Böschung, dichtes Gebüsch, wenn ich mit der Wathose unterwegs bin etc. Oft liegt auch überall Gänse- und Enten******** rum.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wobbler, Blinker, Gummifische, Wobbler, Lock'n'Weigh, Kopflampe(n)/Taschenlampe, Autan, 1l Sigg (Getränkeflasche), ..


 
Bis auf die Getränkeflasche, entspricht dies in etwa meine Ausrüstung. Du solltest mal dringend Deine Equipment wiegen. Auf das Gewicht komme ich nichteinmal mit 6 vollen, damit meine ich vollgestopft, Gufi-Boxen für den Rhein.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Wie löst Ihr das Problem, dass in die Boxen größere oder vorallem breitere Köder nicht reinpassen? Ich habe irgendwo gelesen es soll diese Boxen auch von Rozemeijer in den selben Ausmaßen geben, außer das sie höher sind, also quasi 1 zu 2. Bisher habe ich immer die staren Querverbindung von meinen ungenutzten Boxen mit einem Messer und einer Zange rausgeschnitten/-gebrochen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Bis auf die Getränkeflasche, entspricht dies in etwa meine Ausrüstung. Du solltest mal dringend Deine Equipment wiegen. Auf das Gewicht komme ich nichteinmal mit 6 vollen, damit meine ich vollgestopft, Gufi-Boxen für den Rhein.


Mit voller 1l Sigg, zwei Wobbler-, einer Gufi- und einer Blinkerbox (4006er Flambeau) ziemlich exakt 12kg, wobei ich die Blinkerbox meist nur einzeln mitnehme, weil da nur die groben Teile drin sind. Im Schnitt wiegt mein Rucksack ~10kg.

@MarcinMaximus
Andere Boxen kaufen die höher sind. 7004R von Flambeau oder MEIHO VS 5010 / VW 2043 NDD. Die sind dann ~8-10cm hoch und da passen auch größere Wobbler problemlos rein.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



christian36 schrieb:


> Andere Boxen kaufen die höher sind. 7004R von Flambeau oder MEIHO VS 5010 / VW 2043 NDD. Die sind dann ~8-10cm hoch und da passen auch größere Wobbler problemlos rein.


 

Danke, muss ich mich mal nach umsehen.


----------



## xAlex (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich habe das Iron Claw Täschchen mit 2 Boxen.
Naja bin eher unzufrieden.

Mich nervt gewaltig das ich bisher noch keinen einzigen verdammten Rucksack mit Kescher und Banksticksfach gefunden habe!!
Das die Entwickler darauf nicht kommen....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Es gibt bei Globetrotter sog. "Tagesrucksäcke" und "Radrucksäcke". Die meisten haben Schlaufen auf der Seite wo man u. a. Banksticks, Kescher, .. festzurren kann. Zur Not einfach einen kleinen Schlitz in den Rucksack schneiden, einen Spannriemen/Spanngurt durch und fertig.


----------



## Janbr (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Nur mal als Frage, schon mal an eine gute Weste gedacht? Da schmerzt keine Schulter mehr.

Nur als Beispiel http://www.riverbum.com/Simms-G3-Guide-Vest/

Gruss

Jan


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Da bringe ich zuwenig rein und im Sommer ist das eher unangenehm wenn die Temperaturen bei 30C+ liegen.


----------



## Janbr (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Dann die Navy Survival vest, die ist eigentlich eine weiterentwickelte Umhaengetasche

http://troutunderground.com/2009/04/16/the-ultimate-fly-fishing-vest-not-a-fly-fishing-vest-a-poll/

Gruss

Jan


----------



## bobbl (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich nehm den Spro HS Pikefighter Rucksack, den benutze ich seit Mai und bis jetzt hält er.
Meistens habe ich 4 Boxen dabei + Regenjacke + 1l Wasser + Erste Hilfe Set

Den Kescher hänge ich  an deinen der Schulterriemen, das stört nicht zu sehr und ich kann ihn im Drill abnehmen.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Hat schon jemand hier Erfahrungen mit diesem Online-Shop gemacht?

www.gamefishing-onlineshop.de

Ab 100 € Bestelltwert liefern die Versandkostenfrei. Ich habe nur ein wenig Bedenken weil der Laden in Ungarn sitzt.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Habe über die Forensuche folgendes gefunden.



Kark schrieb:


> Ich habe vorletzte Woche quasi notgedrungen etwas in einem ungarischen Onlineshop (www.gamefishing.at) bestellt. Ich muss sagen, trotz anfänglicher Skepsis, dass der Laden definitiv zuverläsig ist und ich ihn jederzeit weiterempfehlen würde. Ab 100e ist der versand nach Deutschlan kostenfrei und es kommt ein Rabatt von 8% dazu. Innerhalb einer Woche kam die Lieferung (angegeben waren 8 Tage).
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Kark


 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @Kark
> 
> Der Laden ist Top, und macht manchmal wirklich Preise jenseits von gut und böse...
> 
> Ich habe da eine Stella FD für 330€ neu gekauft - da kommt kein Japaner mit!


 


Kark schrieb:


> 330€ für eine Stella FD ist mal eine Kampfansage!
> Ich habe mich vorher intensiv versucht zuu informieren ob da alles mit rechten dingen zugeht und nichts negatives im Inet gefunden. Ausprobiert und alles war top!
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Ich glaube ich probiere es einfach mal. #c


----------



## Hecht 1995 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Zubehörtasche von DAM günstig bestellt. Hab sie in der größe mittel genommen.

Bin recht zufrieden damit.
Bequem zu tragen für mich ich genug Platz.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Röhrich (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich nutze diese hier:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...AR6BoxSystemM&cName=Koedertaschen-Kunstkoeder

Die hat einen wasserdichten Boden, die Verschlüsse der Boxen sind stabiler als z.B. die der Iron Claw - Reihe und die Boxen selbst lassen sich nicht nur längs - sonder auch quer, einteilen. Bin absolut zufrieden!

Und hübsch ist sie auch! |supergri (duckundwech)


----------



## zandermouse (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich nehme den von ALDI. Der hat mir schon 10 Jahre treu gedient und lässt keine Wünsche offen. :vik:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## der_raubfisch (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Hallo,

ich suche auch eine gute Spinntasche, hauptsächlich für meine Gummifische.
Ich möchte viel ans Wasser mitnehmen, muss die Tasche aber auch tragen. Folgende Modelle interessieren mich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310268051040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350401038580&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110606604690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Alternativ noch die hier (gibts wesentlich günstiger als 75€):

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...AR6BoxSystemM&cName=Koedertaschen-Kunstkoeder

Ich möchte nicht so eine riesige Tasche, daher tendiere ich eher zur Iron Claw.

Was meint ihr? Welche würdet ihr für einen Uferangler empfehlen?


MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## zanderandi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Hallo.

Für den Preis der Savage Gear bekommste ja schon fast 4 Stück von den Billigen:q

Also mir persönlich gefallen die Rozemeijer und Savage Gear am besten. 5-6 Boxen und oben ein Fach für Regenjacke, Camera, Kopflampe etc. wobei die Savage Gear die qualitativ hochwertigeren Boxen hat.
Die gleiche wie die Iron Claw gabs mal von Rozemeijer. Die hatte ich. Unter die "Leine" oben drauf kann man prima einen Kescher oder Trinkflasche spannen, aber mir hat es nicht gefallen das man die Boxen seitlich rausnehmen muß, lässt sich nicht so einfach drin wühlen.
Also würd ich eher zur Rozemeijer tendieren und lieber nach und nach die Boxen gegen die braunen UV-undurchlässigen von FoxRage oder Meiho tauschen. 

Mfg


----------



## u-see fischer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich laufe z.Z. mit der Tasche aus dem 3. Link rum. Sieht aus wie die Lidl Tasche, der Preis ist auch identisch.

Würde mir aber heute lieber die Sänger Tasche aus dem 2. Link kaufen. Ich möchte nicht immer alle 6 Boxen rauskramen, wenn man mal an die untere Box will/muss.


----------



## west1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht immer alle 6 Boxen rauskramen, wenn man mal an die untere Box will/muss.



Warum stellst du dann die Boxen nicht einfach senkrecht in die Tasche? #c


----------



## zanderandi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich laufe z.Z. mit der Tasche aus dem 3. Link rum. Sieht aus wie die Lidl Tasche, der Preis ist auch identisch.
> 
> Würde mir aber heute lieber die Sänger Tasche aus dem 2. Link kaufen. Ich möchte nicht immer alle 6 Boxen rauskramen, wenn man mal an die untere Box will/muss.



Genau deswegen die Rozemeijer, denn da sind sie senkrecht.#6


----------



## u-see fischer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



west1 schrieb:


> Warum stellst du dann die Boxen nicht einfach senkrecht in die Tasche? #c



Habe ich noch garnicht versucht  #q , passen die senkrecht rein?
Werde ich gleich mal testen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe ich noch garnicht versucht  #q , passen die senkrecht rein?
> Werde ich gleich mal testen.



wen es der selbe Aufbau ist wie bei der Iron Claw / Lidl Tasche dann ja


----------



## west1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe ich noch garnicht versucht  #q , passen die senkrecht rein?
> Werde ich gleich mal testen.



Also in meinen Lidltaschen stehen sie senkrecht drin. |supergri


----------



## der_raubfisch (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Also fällt die Savage gear raus, weil man bei der nicht den Deckel abnehmen kann und die Boxen von vorne zu beladen sind.
Die billig-tasche schließe ich auch mal aus.

Bleibt noch die Sänger und die Rozemeijer!

Welche ist denn von diesen beiden Taschen die bessere?
Wie sind denn die Tackle Tainer Boxen von Rozemeijer aufgeteilt? Evtl. liegt ja da der Vorteil!

Danke und MfG


----------



## der_raubfisch (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Was mir bei den Rozemeijer-Boxen nach wie vor nicht gefällt ist, dass die Boxen nur senkrecht verstellbar sind, d.h. die max. Fachlänge ist dann ca. 17cm, nicht 27cm wie bei der Sänger box.

Was meint ihr? Ist das unpraktikabel?

MfG


----------



## der_raubfisch (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich habe die Rozemeijer 5TT Tasche jetzt einfach mal gekauft.

MfG


----------



## zanderandi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Also fällt die Savage gear raus, weil man bei der nicht den Deckel abnehmen kann und die Boxen von vorne zu beladen sind.
> 
> 
> Danke und MfG



Bei der Sänger wären die Boxen genauso von vorn zu beladen gewesen! Demnach sowieso nur die billge und Rozemeijer in Frage gekommen. Die Qualität der Boxen ist nicht so dolle, bei mir hat sich schon eine verformt und bei einer anderen ist die Verschlußlasche gebrochen.

Mfg


----------



## Stxkx1978 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

schleppt ihr echt soviele boxen mitt zum angeln?
wenn ich auf dem boot bin habe ich auch alles dabei!
wenn ich aber zu fuss unterwegs bin habe ich eine box!weiss vorher wie und worauf ich angel!


----------



## darula (8. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Jo, per Pedes, eine Box mit den Kunstködern und evtl. DS-Rigs plus ersatz-Fluo/Stahlvorfach. Ne tasche würde mich da nur stören...Die Bauchtaschen sind allerdings toll...
z.B. die hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/S%e4nger-IRON-CL...140214&cguid=48de63481270a0aad32400f4fead3f90


----------



## H.Christians (8. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Jenzi Corrigator Duo Rucksack.

8 Boxen dabei, und als Rucksack zu tragen. Meine Schulter findet das gut, besser als immer das ganze Gewicht drauf zu haben.

http://www.angel-shop-24.de/product_info.php?info=p4807_JENZI-Corrigator-Duo-Rucksack.html


----------



## der_raubfisch (18. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rozemeijer 5TT Tasche jetzt einfach mal gekauft.
> 
> MfG



Hallo,

nach der zweiten Tasche, die ich jetzt breklamieren werde, habe ich auf Rozemeijer keine Lust mehr. Bei beiden Taschen der gleiche Defekt. Kaum berührt man den Zurrgurt auf dem Deckel, brechen die Halteösen einfach ab. Ganz ohne Gewalt, so dass es sich um einen Materialfehler handeln muss!

Deshalb mach ich mich nochmal auf die Suche!

Von der Optik ist die Tasche top, aber technisch anscheinend nicht!

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## Fechtus68 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

...ich werd die Tage meinen neuen Jackson Pro Bag bestücken und mit zum Wasser nehmen. Der bietet Platz für alles was man zum Spinnfischen braucht, auch eine Auswahl von Wobblern kann man sicher verstauen.


----------



## fiesie (19. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich nehme nur ne kleine Umhängetasche mit, nen olivgrünes, wasserfestes Teil mit Klemmverschluss (Schweizer Gasmaskentasche). Da ist passt alles rein, was man braucht, Messer und Arterienzange hängen draußen. Auf der Klemmleiste stecken ein paar neodym-Magnete, falls man mal schnell nen Köder/Haken zwischenlagern will.
Kostenpunkt: 4€ 

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/7264/tasche.jpg


----------



## Steinbuttt (19. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



fiesie schrieb:


> Ich nehme nur ne kleine Umhängetasche mit, nen olivgrünes, wasserfestes Teil mit Klemmverschluss (Schweizer Gasmaskentasche). Da ist passt alles rein, was man braucht, Messer und Arterienzange hängen draußen. Auf der Klemmleiste stecken ein paar neodym-Magnete, falls man mal schnell nen Köder/Haken zwischenlagern will.
> Kostenpunkt: 4€


 
@fiesie
Macht einen wirklich sehr robusten Eindruck die Tasche. 
Da ich auch noch eine Tasche zum Spinnfischen suche, würden mich mal die Abmaße dieser Gasmaskentasche interessieren bzw. bekomme ich dort eine oder besser zwei PLANO Köderboxen 3700 (36 x 23 x 5) hinein?


----------



## fiesie (29. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Moin, das ist eher nicht machbar, das Teil hat nur 25x8x12 cm.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## snorreausflake (29. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*

Ich hab mir jetzt die "Broc`n Street Rucksack Tasche - Medium" 
(was für ein Name|rolleyes) von Garbolino bestellt, müsste die Tage eintrudeln und wird meinen "Oldschool" Rucksack und evtl. meine Rozemeier "Handtasche" ersetzten.
Passen wohl zwei Boxen der 36er Größe (|kopfkrat werden wohl die normalen Köderboxen sein) rein und in die vordere Tasche noch Kleinkram:m


----------



## u-see fischer (29. November 2010)

*AW: Spinntaschen, Rucksäcke & Co.*



fiesie schrieb:


> Ich nehme nur ne kleine Umhängetasche mit, nen olivgrünes, wasserfestes Teil mit Klemmverschluss (Schweizer Gasmaskentasche). Da ist passt alles rein, was man braucht, Messer und Arterienzange hängen draußen. Auf der Klemmleiste stecken ein paar neodym-Magnete, falls man mal schnell nen Köder/Haken zwischenlagern will.
> Kostenpunkt: 4€
> 
> http://img98.*ih.us/img98/7264/tasche.jpg



Früher bin ich auch mit einer Gasmaskentasche (BW) zum Barschangeln (Spinner/Blinker) gegangen. War echt praktisch, passten ausreichen Blinker und Spinner rein, leicht und schön über der Schulter zu tragen.

Heute schlepp ich einfach zu viel Zeugs ans Wasser, wenn ich die Tasche wieder finden sollte, im Keller sieht es z.Z. nicht übersichtlich aus, werde ich die Tasche warscheinlich wieder aktivieren.


----------

